# Costa Rica 2008 III



## FalkenFisch (10. März 2008)

Kurze Zeit später erspähen wir erneut eine Herde jagender Delfine, an deren Jagd wir gern teilhaben möchten. Wir haben uns kaum in das Geschehen eingefunden, da hängt auch schon der 5. und letzte Mahi Mahi des Tages am Haken.

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/386/bild494qn5.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7109/bild498go2.jpg

  2 Sailfische und 5 Mahi Mahi, ein ausgezeichneter Tag bei wirklich allerbestem Wetter.

Abends gab es dann Mahi Mahi mit Tabascosauce überbacken,dazu King Prawns, Butterkartoffeln und Corn. Auch nicht zu verachten . . . 

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/5193/bild511li1.jpg

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/1575/bild513bx8.jpg

 Die vierte Ausfahrt startete mit einer Plastiktüte im Ansaugstutzen des Außenbordmotors und einer damit zusammenhängenden latenten Überhitzung. Zivilisationsmüll gibt es halt auch hier im Mangrovendschungel. Aber das war bald überstanden, Betriebstemperatur wieder normal und somit waren die Fanggründe schnell erreicht.

Heute waren viele Sails an der Oberfläche zu sehen. In den ersten 2 Stunden fuhren wir drei Sailfische gezielt an und ließen unsere Ballyhoos möglichst verführerisch und unverfänglich rein zufällig in unmittelbarer Nähe entlang schwimmen, doch wir wurden mit Missachtung gestraft. 

Dann doch plötzlich und unerwartet der erste Strike, erneut ein treuer Mahi Mahi, die mich den ganzen Trip über nicht im Stich gelassen haben. 

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/8500/bild514sa6.jpg

 Nachdem dieser in der Fischkiste verschwunden war und wir wieder "Betriebsbereitschaft" hergestellt hatten, erblickten wir erneut zweimal Sails an der Oberfläche. Und schließlich interessiert sich sogar einer für unser Angebot. Die Rollenbremse gab Schnur ab . . . aber der Fisch ließ wieder los. Es folgte ein zweiter Angriff, aber auch diesmal blieb der Sail nicht hängen und wir mussten unseren arg ramponierten Ballyhoo einholen und gegen einen neuen austauschen.

Weiter ging's. 10 Minuten später ein Schatten hinter unserer Marlin-Lure! Aber kein Biss. Sail oder Marlin?? Wir warten gespannt, was passiert . . . . . . . 30 Sekunden später kreischt die Bremse am rechten Outrigger. Sail! Und der hängt! Erneut ein schöner Drill und ein wunderschöner Fisch . . .

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7418/bild518nu2.jpg

  . . . der sich nach dem Foto neben dem Boot erholen kann und wieder releast wird.

Wir bringen wieder alle Köder in Betriebsbereitschaft und müssen nur 10 Minuten bis zum nächsten Strike warten. Der Fisch springt in voller Länge aus dem Wasser . . . und ist weg! Sekunden später erneuter Strike auf einer anderen Rute . . . der hängt und der Drill beginnt. Eine knappe Viertelstunde später ist der Fisch in Sichtweite des Bootes. Und siehe da, er wird von einem zweiten Sail ganz brav begleitet! Der Mate versucht auch diesem Sail einen unserer Ballyhoos anzubieten, aber der Fisch ist zu misstrauisch und beißt nicht. 

   Wir machen von unserem Sail schnell ein Foto . . .

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6066/bild522ja0.jpg

  . . . und entlassen ihn dann zu seinem Partner in den tiefblauen Pazifik.

Kurze Zeit später erspähen wir erneut Flossenspitzen von zwei Sails. So glaubten wir zumindest. Als wir näher kamen, verwandelten sich die zwei Fische zu einem Fisch. Ein wahres Monster von Sailfisch. Natürlich sehr schwer zu schätzen, wie schwer der Fisch wohl ist. Und leider zeigt er auch überhaupt kein Interesse an unseren ach so leckeren Ködern! Er taucht einfach ganz langsam un geradezu majestätisch ab.

Auf der weiteren Fahrt haben wir dann noch einen Mahi Mahi Biss, können den aber nicht verwerten und fahren so mit einem Mahi Mahi in der Fischkiste und zwei releasten Sails wieder Richtung Bootststeg.

Der 5. Tag und letzte Tag bricht an. Diesmal geht unsere Fahrt weiter Richtung Süden. Eigentlich einer der vielen "Hot-Spots" der Region, aber bis auf einen gesichteten Sail sind die ersten zwei Stunden völlig ereignislos. Nicht einmal springende Fische sind zu sehen. Ein zweites Boot begleitet uns, ebenfalls erfolglos. Wir entschließen uns zu einem Standortwechsel und fahren weiter Richtung Norden. Nach 50 Minuten Fahrt erreichen wir die Gewässer um Cano Island. Dort ist es deutlich flacher und wir beschließen, hier unser Glück zu versuchen, nachdem wir zumindest zwei Sails haben springen sehen. Und tatsächlich, nach vielleicht 30 Minuten Schleppfahrt sehen wir ein wildes wippen unserer Marlinrute. Ein Sail attackiert den Lure, beißt aber nicht. 30 Sekunden später, vermutlich derselbe Fisch, diesmal auf unseren Ballyhoo. Diese Ködergröße schien ihm besser zu passen. Aber leider blieb es auch hier bei einer Attacke. Der Fisch wollte nicht wirklich fressen. Zweimal ging die Rollenbremse, aber er bleib nicht hängen.

Die nächsten Stunden verliefen völlig ereignislos. Kein Fisch zu sehen, Kein Fisch springt und erst recht kein Biß. Wir machen uns so langsam auf den Rückweg. Heute bleibt es wohl beim Schneider. Da wir heute soviel gefahren sind, trollen wir die ersten Meter des Rückweges, anstatt wie sonst mit Vollgas zurückzufliegen.

Plötzlich ein komischen Geräusch. Wir gucken uns an, keiner kann es so recht unterbringen. Ah . . . eine Rollenbremse . . . STRIKE! Na so was, damit hatte keiner mehr gerechnet. Ich schnappe mir die Rute und nehme gerade Kontakt zu meinem Mahi Mahi auf, da fliegt auch schon die zweite Leine aus dem Outrigger. Doppelstrike! Flako, der Mate nimmt sich der zweiten Rute an. Beide Fische scheinen sich gut zu kennen, schwimmen sie doch im Abstand von vielleicht 50 cm parallel zueinander und lassen sich nicht trennen. Jerehmia, der Kapitän, hat nun die undankbare Aufgabe, die verbleibenden 3 Ruten und den Teaser einzuholen. Währenddessen machen sich unsere beiden Doraden einen großen Spaß daraus, hinter dem Boot immer wieder von ganz links nach ganz rechts zu schwimmen und wieder zurück. Glücklicherweise können wir die Schnüre durch einen günstigen Einfallswinkel des Sonnenlichtes gut sehen und können so entsprechende "Entflechtungsarbeit" leisten. Unser "Tanz" sah ganz bestimmt sehr lustig aus. Anglerballett.

Mein Fisch war dann zuerst am Boot und wurde vom Kapitän gegafft. Der zweite Mahi von Flako kam wenig später in Bootsnähe und so hatte ich die Gelegenheit, auch mal "Mate" zu spielen und den Fisch am Leader zu greifen und zu gaffen. Vertauschte Rollen.

Also auch heute kein Schneider. Es blieb bei diesem Ergebnis, das Boot, dass wir heute Morgen im Süden verlassen hatten, blieb den ganzen Tag dort . . . und blieb ohne Fischkontakt.

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/3153/bild629px1.jpg

 Ein letztes Mal ging es zurück, den Fluß hinauf zum Bootssteg, vorbei an der prachtvollen Kulisse des Regenwaldes, durch Mangrovenwälder und Palmenhaine. Wohl wissend, dass zuhause Temperaturen um die minus 5 Grad herrschen.

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/3710/bild641gc4.jpg

   Ein paar letzte "Imperial", am nächsten Tag geht es dann wieder Richtung San Jose und von dort nach Hause.

Insgesamt eine bunte Ausbeute an Fisch, wenngleich ich mir sicher ein paar mehr Sails gewünscht hätte. Aber es war wohl noch etwas früh im Jahr, März wäre dieses Jahr möglicherweise der bessere Monat gewesen. 

Aber grundsätzlich ist Costa Rica aufgrund der Fischvielfalt, der hervorragenden und sehr stabilen Wetterbedingungen und der traumhaften Natur immer mal wieder eine Reise wert.


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Thx für den gelungenen Dreiteiler, da macht das Lesen Spass.
Dazu wunderbare Bilder und eine gelungene Mahi-Mahi Diät:m:m:m
Cheers, Reiner#h


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Einen tollen Bericht hast Du da abgeliefert! #6 #6 #6

Den habe ich gleich mal in unsere festgetackerte Berichtsliste aufgenommen. :m

Offensichtlich hattest Du eine tolle Zeit mit guten Fangquoten, Glückwunsch dazu! #6


----------



## rob (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

toller dreiteiler:m
danke für die eindrücke und die super fotos.
petri zu deinen fängen!
lg rob


----------



## utzel (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

#6Besten Dank für den Dreiteiler und die tollen Fotos #6


----------



## wallek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Sehr Schick!!!  Vielen Dank für diese Berichte!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

...danke für die genialen Eindrücke...
...seit langem mal wieder ein top-Bericht in diesem Forum...


----------



## norge_klaus (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Mahi, mahi !!! Das beste selbstgefangene Filet das ich bisher gegessen habe. Oder lag es an der geilen Urlaubsstimmung in Key-West ? Toller Bericht und kann die Begeisterung von solch einer Tour gut nachvollziehen.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Genialer Bericht. Dankeschön #6

Chris


----------



## HarryO. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

super bericht,respekt#6.
die bilder vom essen sind besonders gelungen:q,mmmhhh.

vielen dank

der thorsten


----------



## saily (12. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Hi Falkenfisch,

danke für diesen Bericht - sowohl die Fotos als auch dein Schreibstil sind spitze!

Glückwunsch auch zu den tollen Fischen!#6

Ich hab grad auch nen Bericht zu meiner Maurireise getippt. Läßt sich hier aber nicht einfügen - zum nochmal schreiben bin ich zu faul. Falls du wissen willst was aus deinen Tips geworden ist - sh. im BGB!

Beste Grüße

Franz


----------



## KirstenS (12. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Ich bin schlicht weg beeindruckt.


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

lächz  


super 3-teiler...#6#r


----------



## macmarco (13. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Bin schwer begeistert von den Bildern und deinem Bericht!!! Sehr schön!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. März 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Ganz toller Bericht!!! Respekt zu den tollen Fischen......Petri Heil!!!!!!#6


----------



## marlin2304 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Costa Rica 2008 III*

Leider folgen keine Berichte mehr, bin schon süchtig.


----------

